# E769 External Pump - The answer



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

Some of you will remember I couldn't get the external water pump to work. There was no sign of a switch. The pump fitting was a retro-fit and so the manual made no mention of it.

The answer. The pump is wired into the interior light connection behind the control panel. To work the pump - switch on the interior light just above the door. When the light is on the pump socket is live (12 volts) and, if connected, the pump will work. Simple really isn't it. Hope this is useful info for someone.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Sounds like a bodge to me. I can't believe that's the accepted way of doing it.


Andrew


----------

